# دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أبريل 2009)

دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق

لا أتذكر من أى مصدر نقلت هذا الدليل المرفق ..غير أن شكري ودعائي لمن نقله عن مصدره الأصلي (وزارة شؤون البلديات في المملكة العربية السعودية) بظهر الغيب موصول ..إن شاء الله.

والحقيقة أني فضلت توفير عناء البحث عن ما إذا كان قد وضع سابقا في الملتقى في مقابل ما اثر من قول أن للتكرار بعض فوائد.


----------



## م/الزارعي (23 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ياشيخ كل مهندسين اليمن معاك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أبريل 2009)

م/الزارعي قال:


> تسلم ياشيخ كل مهندسين اليمن معاك


 

الله يسلمك من كل شر. 
تحياتي لك .


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف مهم عاشت الايادي وبارك الله بــــــــــــــــــك .




مع تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ملف مهم عاشت الايادي وبارك الله بــــــــــــــــــك .
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..أخي هادي المهندس..

شكرا لتواصلك ودعائك الطيب (بارك الله بكم وبنا)

تحياتي لك.


----------



## No0o0o0oR (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله بعلمك ​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أبريل 2009)

no0o0o0or قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> 
> وبارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله بعلمك ​


 


آمين واياكم ..أختي الفاضلة نور.

شكرا لتواصلكم ودعائكم الطيب ..


----------



## eng abdallah (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...... تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أبريل 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...... تحياتي


 

آمين واياكم ..أخي (فائق الإبداع) م. عبدالله.

شكرا لتواصلكم ودعائكم الطيب .. 

تحياتي.


----------



## راسم النعيمي (24 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أبريل 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


 

العفو أخي راسم النعيمي..

بارك الله بكم وبنا..


----------



## أحمد العساف (25 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أبريل 2009)

أحمد العساف قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


 

آمين واياك أخي احمد العساف.

يسعدني اختياركم لموضوعي في اول مشاركة لكم.

حياك الله ومرحبا بك .
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## استشاري البناء (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وبمجهودك النافع زميلي استاذ جلال


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أبريل 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير


 

آمين واياكم ..أخي عاشق السهر.

شكرا لتواصلكم ودعائكم الطيب ..


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أبريل 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> بارك اللة فيك وبمجهودك النافع زميلي استاذ جلال


 


بارك الله بكم وبنا..أخي استشاري البناء.

شكرا لتواصلكم ودعائكم الطيب ..


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف القيم


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*  الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف ** الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف 
الف الف الف
شكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكر 
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكر شكر 
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكر شكر شكر شكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكر شكر شكر شكرشكر شكرشكر شكر شك شكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشك شكر شكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكر شكرشكرشكرشكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشكر شكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكرشكر شكرشكرشكرشكرشكر شكرشكر
شكر شكر شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكر
شكرشكر شكرشكر شكرشكرشكرشكرشكر
شكر شكر شكرشكر شكرشكر *


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرشكر


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد السيد عرابى قال:


> شكرا على الملف القيم


 

حياك الله أخي محمد السيد عرابي.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف ووصفك له بالقيم.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ناصرالمهندس قال:


> * الف الف*
> *الف الف الف*
> *الف الف الف الف*
> *الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف*
> ...


 


> شكرشكر


 


> الف شكر


 
حياك الله أخي ناصر المهندس.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف وشكرا للتعبير المفرح في مشاركات الشكر.


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (1 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله فعلا من نقل الموضوع الاصلي ومن حضر به الى هنا يستحق الشكر له 

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس على مجهودك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يناير 2010)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية عام الى هندسة المساحة والطرق



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق *


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2010)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> ما شاء الله فعلا من نقل الموضوع الاصلي ومن حضر به الى هنا يستحق الشكر له
> 
> شكرا لك يا بش مهندس على مجهودك


 
حياك الله أخي م/ سمو الامير.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية عام الى هندسة المساحة والطرق
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حياك الله أختي المشرفة المتميزة سنا الإسلام.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف ونقله الى مكانه الصحيح. 
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## سيد خضير (2 يناير 2010)

*هندسة المساحة و الطرق*

الله يسلمك من كل شر. 
تحياتي لك .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2010)

سيد خضير قال:


> الله يسلمك من كل شر.
> تحياتي لك .


 
الله يسلمني ويسلمك من كل شر أخي سيد خضير.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف. ومرحبا بك عضوا في الملتقى.
ولك مني خالص التحيات.


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

انت دعم المهندسين اليمنيين والعرب


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2010)

المساااااح قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


 

حياك الله أخي المساح.

شكرا لك هذا التواصل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2010)

محمد الحبر محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
حياك الله أخي محمد الحبر محمد.

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التواصل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2010)

ezy_sh قال:


> انت دعم المهندسين اليمنيين والعرب


 
حياك الله أخي ezy_sh.

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التواصل مع الملف, وأرجو نكون جميعا داعمين لبعضنا البعض مع العلم أخي أنني من هو المدين بالشكر والعرفان للملتقى الذي أستفدت منه جدا وأتمنى لك ذلك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2010)

عبدالله الجنابي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي عبدالله الجنابي.

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التواصل مع الملف.


----------



## ابوهشوم (9 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع جدا اخي جلال اشكرك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## torrente (9 يناير 2010)

barak allaho fik


----------



## ASHIK (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## anees1 (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جذيلا على هذا العلم النافع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2010)

*تحية خاصة لأبي هشوم.*



ابوهشوم قال:


> ملف رائع جدا اخي جلال اشكرك
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
حياك الله أخي ابو هشوم.

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف وأسعدني أنه في محل إهتمامك ووصفك له بالرائع.

تحية خاصة.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2010)

torrente قال:


> barak allaho fik


 
حياك الله أخي torrente.

barak allaho fik على هذا التواصل الجميل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2010)

ashik قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك على المجهود


 
حياك الله أخي ashik.

جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهود التواصل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2010)

anees1 قال:


> شكرا جذيلا على هذا العلم النافع


 
حياك الله أخي anees1 (أنيس).

جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهود التواصل مع الملف ووصفك المشجع له بالعلم النافع.


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
حياك الله أخي قاسم الكيميائي.

شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهود التواصل مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي قاسم الكيميائي.

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهود التواصل مرة أخرى مع الملف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 يناير 2010)

*للتوضيح والإعتذار*



جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق
> 
> لا أتذكر من أى مصدر نقلت هذا الدليل المرفق ..غير أن شكري ودعائي لمن نقله عن مصدره الأصلي (وزارة شؤون البلديات في المملكة العربية السعودية) بظهر الغيب موصول ..إن شاء الله.
> 
> والحقيقة أني فضلت توفير عناء البحث عن ما إذا كان قد وضع سابقا في الملتقى في مقابل ما اثر من قول أن للتكرار بعض فوائد.


 

الآن -بالمصادفة- فقط وبعد تصفحي لوحة التحكم تبي أن المصدر الذي نقلت منه الدليل هو من مشاركة سابقة في الملتقى هو الأخ 0yaz9ورابط موضوعه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111000.html


ومع أني أشرت أن للتكرار- بنية الفائدة- فوائد لكن الحق يقتضي ا _لتوضيح والإعتذار_ من صاحب الموضوع ومنكم جميعا بعد أن تبين من هو صاحب المجهود الأول والحقيقي, لكن دعائنا جميعا له بخير الجزاء من الله تعالى.


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## powermax2009 (17 يناير 2010)

مشكوررر و بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

انتا راجل تمام ربنا يكرمك يا باشا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 يناير 2010)

محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
حياك الله أخي محمد عبد المنعم شا.

شكرا على مجهود التواصل مع الملف, وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 يناير 2010)

powermax2009 قال:


> مشكوررر و بالتوفيق


 
حياك الله أخي powermax2009.

مشكورعلى مجهود التواصل مع الملف وإختيارك له كأول مشاركة لك في الملتقى, وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله. 

وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 يناير 2010)

محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> انتا راجل تمام ربنا يكرمك يا باشا


 
حياك الله أخي محمد عبد المنعم شا.
أكرمك الله على كلامك الطيب.

وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9


----------



## المهندس عليوة (18 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

كن فى الحياة كعابر سبيل
واترك ورائك كل أثر جميل
فما نحن فى الدنيا إلا ضيوف
وما على الضيف إلا الرحيل*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يناير 2010)

المهندس عليوة قال:


> *مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررر*​
> 
> *كن فى الحياة كعابر سبيل*
> *واترك ورائك كل أثر جميل*
> ...


 
حياك الله أخي المهندس عليوة.

شكرا على مجهود التواصل مع الملف الممهورة بالجمل الجميلة, وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 فبراير 2010)

*تذكير بصاحب المجهود الأول للموضوع yaz9*

جزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9
الذي نقلت عنه الموضوع ولم أتذكر بعدها مصدر النقل أثناء مشاركتي (سبحان الذي لا يسهو)​ 
ورابط موضوعه في مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والمساحة هو:

دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق

أو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111000.html​


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي جلال وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 فبراير 2010)

م/غيلان قال:


> شكرا اخي جلال وجزاك الله خير


 

حياك الله أخي المهندس غيلان.

شكرا على مجهود التواصل مع الملف, وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول الأخ yaz9


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أبريل 2010)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> ربنا يكرمك


 
 حياك الله أخي المهندس محمود.
مشكور جدا على تواصلك الطيب مع الموضوع, أكرمك الله.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أبريل 2010)

جزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول بالموضوع الأخ yaz9


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول بالموضوع الأخ yaz9*​


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (18 يناير 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2011)

khalidogc قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي المهندس خالد.
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا على تواصلك الطيب مع الموضوع.
 جزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول بالموضوع الأخ yaz9 .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2011)

محمد صلاح سعيد قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا


 

حياك الله أخي المهندس محمد صلاح سعيد.
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا على تواصلك الطيب مع الموضوع.
 جزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول بالموضوع الأخ yaz9 .


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمشاركتك القيمة.لك التحية.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2011)

مدثر المحبوب قال:


> شكرا لمشاركتك القيمة.لك التحية.


 
حياك الله أخي مدثر المحبوب.
شكرا جزيلا لك على تواصلك الطيب مع الموضوع ووصفك له بالقيم.


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 مارس 2011)

العريجي محمد قال:


> *جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير*​


 
حياك الله أخي العريجي محمد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 مارس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي الأكرم احمد سكولز.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنتاتك وهى صدقه جاريه انشاء الله
وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:75::75::75:ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أبريل 2011)

محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ قال:


> ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنتاتك وهى صدقه جاريه انشاء الله
> وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:75::75::75:ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميل


 
حياك الله أخي محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير واحسان


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2011)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير واحسان


 
حياك الله أخي عبدالباقى الامين.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## cyber naughty (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أبريل 2011)

cyber naughty قال:


> جزاكم الله الخير ان شاء الله


 
حياك الله.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2011)

محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ قال:


> شكرا


 
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 أبريل 2011)

mohammedsharaby قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله اخي محمد شرابي.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب لي.


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وفى من اعطى لك هذا العمل 
مشكوووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أبريل 2011)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وفى من اعطى لك هذا العمل
> مشكوووور


 
حياك الله أخي هانى صابر محمد.
شكرا على تواصلك مع الملف ودعائك الطيب, وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المجهود الأول في الموضوع الأخ yaz9


----------



## بيان نصّار (30 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا الك


----------



## كمال المجالي (6 يناير 2017)

عافاك. سلمت انفاسك


----------

